# H4H draw and information



## richart (Sep 18, 2019)

*START SHEET*

*Tee      Names*



*1)         Mike Harris       (GM),      Chrisd,                             Imurg,                             Cake*

*1a)       Bill Elliott (GM),         Liverpoolphil,                  Nathan Blewer (BB),        Mark Head*

*2)         Lincoln Quaker,          Artyd,                              Callum Laing (G),           Lilyhawk                         *

*3)         DuncanMackie,            Foxholer,                               Radbourne2010,                Crow*

*4)         Paulw4701,                    Paperboy,                             Duffers05,                               Midnight*

*5)         Papas1982,                  Darren Wright (G),         Hooker,                             Dufferman*

*6)         Mackamslice,              RW1986,                          Tom Travers (G),             Adam Uttley (G)*

*7)         Sam85,                        Dando,                                     MikeJohnChapman,        Philthefragger*

*8)         DRW,                                  Adam Williams (G),         Joanne Williams (G),       Peter Fee (G)*

*9)         Sawtooth,                      The Diablo,                    Teegirl,                             Fiona Gray (BB)*

*10)       Rob Smith (GM),        Stuart_C,                         Blue in Munich,               Khamelion*

*10a)     Neil Tappin (GM),      Kraxx68,                          Hacker_Hughes,             Bigfoot*

*11)       Swinger,                      Shamalama,                     Topoftheflop,                    Wookie*

*12)       Pokerjoke,                   GG26,                              Badger,                            94Tegsi*

*13)       Norrin Radd,               Twire,                              Swingalot,            John Carpenter (H4H)            *

*14)       Simonsmh,                   Ed Crossland (G),            Blade Junkie,                 *

*15)       Richart,                       Jeremy Cave (G),            Lee Yates (G),                 Steve Hogg (G)*

*16)       Elliott Heath (GM),     Fish,                                 Barrie Griffiths (H4H),     Jobr1850*

*17)       Sam Tremlett (GM),  HomerJSimpson,            Old Skier,                         Ron Screech (G)*

*18)       Captainron,                 Alwaysabridesmaid,                Joel Hopwood (G),          PNWokingham*


*I am still trying to find one more player. if you know anyone that would like to play, please let me know asap.*

All the tees can be walked to, and none are more than three holes from the clubhouse. Maps will be available on the day.

*Now to the important details for the day*

*Registration is from 07.30*, followed by bacon rolls, and tea/coffee.

*Shotgun start is 09.00*. Please allow time to walk out to furthest tees. if you are wearing shorts please see the club rules on their website. White socks above the ankle from memory.

*Competition is 18 holes induividual stableford, full handicap*. If you can not score on a hole please pick up. Also please play ready golf. There is also a team prize for the best three scores in a group.

*Men will play from the white tees, and ladies from the red*. SSS for both these tees is 72

There are prizes for nearest the pin on 4, long drive on 9, and nearest the pin in two on 17.

Each player will have their own card, and it must be signed by the marker and player. We do not want to receive cards with any scores on other than the marker and player. we are trying to make the scorers job as simple as possible.

*Footjoy challenge *: This is a special competition for the best scores on the par 3's and 5's. Even if you are having a bad round you could still win this competition, and the prize is well worth winning !

*Lunch* will be a two course carvery, and you will need to shower and change for it. Smart casual is the dress code, so jacket and ties are not required.
*Please do not change in the car park.*

After lunch we will have the auction, and prize giving. We are aiming to finish at 16.00

*Can everyone remember to bring a raffle prize, bottle, balls etc.* Anything we receive which is too good for the raffle we may auction or use as a prize. We may carry some of the raffle prizes over to Hankley Common the next day.

If you have any queries, please ask on this thread, and I will answer asap. Any general comments can be posted on the other Tandridge threads. Need to keep this one nice and clean.


----------



## Swingalot (Sep 18, 2019)

White tees, good to see a course letting us play off the comp tees

A nice easy start for me, 224 yard par 3 

Looking forward to it, letâ€™s raise some serious dosh for H4H and have some fun along the way.


----------



## Norrin Radd (Sep 19, 2019)

Could be an interesting game playing a palace fan with a Brighton fan lol.


----------



## chrisd (Sep 19, 2019)

Will there be transport to the 1st tee Rich?


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Sep 19, 2019)

Swingalot said:



			White tees, good to see a course letting us play off the comp tees

A nice easy start for me, 224 yard par 3 

Looking forward to it, letâ€™s raise some serious dosh for H4H and have some fun along the way.
		
Click to expand...

It's downhill, flick with a wedge ðŸ‘


----------



## Swingalot (Sep 19, 2019)

drive4show said:



			It's downhill, thin with a wedge ðŸ‘
		
Click to expand...

Corrected that for you above


----------



## Swingalot (Sep 19, 2019)

Norrin Radd said:



			Could be an interesting game playing a palace fan with a Brighton fan lol.
		
Click to expand...

I'm sure we can behave for 1 day...â€¦...or at least 4ish hrs...â€¦..maybe.


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Sep 19, 2019)

Guys Rich wants this thread kept clear for genuine questions about the day 

Ya muchly


----------



## teegirl (Sep 20, 2019)

.........and mark your card from the hole you start on.......... and mark your card from the hole you start on..............Yep got that now!! ðŸ˜


----------



## richart (Sep 20, 2019)

Just looking for one more player to make a full house.


----------



## Dando (Sep 20, 2019)

teegirl said:



			.........and mark your card from the hole you start on.......... and mark your card from the hole you start on..............Yep got that now!! ðŸ˜
		
Click to expand...

I guarantee I will mark my card from the first hole!


----------



## Imurg (Sep 20, 2019)

Dando said:



			I guarantee I will mark my card from the first hole!
		
Click to expand...

So will I....


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Sep 20, 2019)

Hankley draw now done on the Hankley info page as well.

Copy below.


----------



## Fish (Sep 20, 2019)

Who's Barrie Griffiths?

2 x ex-champions battling it out, although the amount of golf John plays now he should be off scratch


----------



## Dando (Sep 20, 2019)

My money is on lillyhawk


----------



## richart (Sep 20, 2019)

Fish said:



			Who's Barrie Griffiths?

2 x ex-champions battling it out, although the amount of golf John plays now he should be off scratch 

Click to expand...

 Barrie is the H4H ambassador that gave the speech last year at Liphook.


----------



## Papas1982 (Sep 20, 2019)

Dando said:



			My money is on lillyhawk
		
Click to expand...

Plying off 9 heâ€™s probably only good for 40 points......


----------



## Radbourne2010 (Sep 22, 2019)

Dando said:



			My money is on lillyhawk
		
Click to expand...

Unless one of your mates is marking your card...ðŸ˜†


----------

